# Linux Bootprobleme



## mkbm (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Linuxsystem (Debian) bei dem beim Booten der Rechner immer stehen bleibt.

Und zwar glaube ich das es wohl an einem Treiber/Modul liegt da es immer an der selben stelle liegt und das auch erst seit dem ich das installiert habe.

Nun habe ich versucht im Grub dann den "Recovery Mode" Kernel zu laden aber da passiert dann auch das gleiche.

Ich würde nun gerne irgendwie versuchen die Datei zu ändern damit das Modul nicht mehr beim Booten geladen wird.

Allerdings hab ich kein CD-Laufwerk um das mit einer Linux CD zu machen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage ob das irgendwie im Grub möglich ist. Hab da ja die Option "e" und "c" aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich das machen kann.


Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.


MFG


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo mkbm,

wie lautet denn die Zeile, in welcher er stehen bleibt?
Für normal kann man grub mittels der von dir genannten Möglichkeiten Bootparameter übergeben mittels welchen man bestimmte Funktionen ein-/ausschalten kann.

Gruß, Helmut


----------

